# Enregistrement page web ?



## bertol65 (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour comment fait on pour enregistrer des pages web au format pdf comme sur le Mac avec Imprimer + enregistrer au format pdf.
le ipad me propose d'imprimer mais je n'ai pas d'imprimante, et de toute facon je ne veux pas imprimer.
J'ai fait un copier/coller mais une fois collé dans Pages la feuille est quasi illisible.
Il s'agit d'un e-ticket d'avion avec itinéraire que je ne veux pas imprimer mais juste enregistrer sur mon ipad et présenter à l'embarquement.
merci.


----------



## MiWii (12 Décembre 2012)

Si c'est juste pour presenter à l'embarquement et que tu n'as pas besoin du fichier ensuite (pdf), tu peux enregistrer ta page dans la liste de lecture de safari, et ainsi, tu peux ensuite revenir sur cette page quand tu es sans connexion internet. 

C'est un moyen d'avoir acces à ta carte d'embarquement + itineraire. 


Ensuite, pour repondre réellement à ta question sur la creation d'un pdf via une page safari, ça je n'en sais rien, je n'ai jamais cherché ce type de solution, meme si j'avoue ça m'interesse, je vais m'y pencher du coup!


----------



## lineakd (12 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, le navigateur icab mobile le permet mais pour toi la solution de "MiiWii" est préférable.


----------



## MiWii (12 Décembre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @bertol65, le navigateur icab mobile le permet mais pour toi la solution de "MiiWii" est préférable.



Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas !


----------



## Lauange (16 Décembre 2012)

Hello

L'application pour iPhone passbook peut faire ça ?


----------

